

Visualizing Twitter Connections with D3 and ClojureScript - michaelsbradley
http://wtfleming.github.io//2015/02/19/d3-force-directed-graph/

======
chirau
Have you considered making it interactive? i.e. an input box to enter a
Twitter name or a log-in form to see my own connections

------
web64
I've used MooWheel [1] in the past to visualize Twitter connections. It looks
quite nice but the library is getting a bit old and it would be good to see a
more modern implementation of it. [1]
[http://labs.unwieldy.net/moowheel/demo/heat.html](http://labs.unwieldy.net/moowheel/demo/heat.html)

------
harperlee
Question: Does anybody have experience on using C2 vs. D3 with Clojurescript
on a production-level application? I have only toyed with C2, but not to the
level to which I'm confident on pros and cons, and whether the pros are really
pros on the long term...

~~~
mattlutze
(I don't have the experience you're asking for)

The one big pro/con item that sticks out to me is C2's lack of
animations/transitions. That's always felt, to me, to be one of D3's core
offerings.

Also, I'd be curious to know the sort of market share ClojureScript has in the
web world.

~~~
swannodette
Anything that isn't JavaScript is a rounding error. But that doesn't mean
ClojureScript isn't viable: ~4000 Github stars, ~1200 subscribers to the
mailing list, ~100 contributors, ~900 closed issues, ~170 daily lurkers on
IRC, and probably the most comprehensive source mapping support of any compile
to JavaScript language out there.

People use it happily in production. In the end that's all that really
matters.

[https://github.com/clojure/clojurescript/wiki/Companies-
Usin...](https://github.com/clojure/clojurescript/wiki/Companies-Using-
ClojureScript)

~~~
Touche
From a developer's perspective what matters to me is how likely I am to find a
job writing ClojureScript. It seems fairly low.

~~~
kahunamoore
That was also true of many languages early in the adoption curve. The
difference is cljs is hosted on one of the most popular platforms on the
planet, JavaScript, so it gets to play nicely (better?!) within that
ecosystem.

When the boss asks "Why clojurescript?" You can say, "You don't like it? Ok,
sure, I will throw away these twenty lines of cljs and replace them with
JavaScript - that will take two hundred lines of fail and a week of
debugging..." The resulting look is priceless... Did you know that the pointy
hair looks the same whether it is coming towards you or walking away :-/

~~~
mattlutze
Take this with a wink and a nudge -- I'm likely to favor the javascript if its
the case that you're my only developer who has mastery of cljs.

A few hours to rewrite your brilliantly concise bit of code is sometimes
warranted to keep my technology stack easier-to-maintain from a personnel
standpoint.

